

Raganwald says, "Bullshit" - logic
http://vimeo.com/22957263

======
raganwald
The same sentiments in essay form:

[http://raganwald.posterous.com/i-call-bullshit-on-
computer-s...](http://raganwald.posterous.com/i-call-bullshit-on-computer-
science)

~~~
logic
Ah, my apologies; I would have linked to that if I'd have seen it (I thought I
remembered seeing something similar from your feed, but must have missed it
during my quick check), especially since it seems most here would rather read
than watch.

(I'm one of those people, but you were particularly animated in this video.
;-)

------
capstone
The video cuts off after 7 minutes, anyone has a link to the whole video?

~~~
raganwald
I'm pretty sure that joke I was giving is the end of the talk, it was meant to
be a five minute "lightning" speech.

